# Acrylic pen stands



## Daniel (Nov 8, 2006)

I have gotten several requests about when I will be doing anouther acrylic stand group purchase.
here is the story. I just got the last 71 stands from the last one. making it nearly 2 months for that buy to be completed. I asked niles about how they are situated to cover anouther order of a few hundred to up to a thousand stands. there reply is that they will not know when they will be getting more of them. 
So, quick delivery on these items cannot be counted on. Most people don't seem to want to wait. At this time I don't see enough demand to organize anouther group buy. But it would not be the first time I was wrong.
If you are interested in getting some of the single pen stands that we bought in the last group buy. put your name and the number of stands you want in a reply to this thread. or e-mail me. warning e-mails to me are at great risk of being deleted due to the high volume of spam i get.
I will not be collecting money at this time just gathering numbers and names.
Understand that the wait on these will be indefinite.

Cost: $0.85 each (covers stand price, pay pal fees, shipping from supplier and any other misc. costs)
Postage: 1-60 $4.05 priority mail
61-120 $8.10 Priority flat rate Box.
Over 120 is uncharted territory and charges will be based upon the above figures.
Example: an order for 150 stands will be charges $8.10 for the first 120 and $4.05 for the remaining 30 stands for a total postage charge of $12.15


----------



## tone (Nov 8, 2006)

I'd like 6


----------



## jtate (Nov 8, 2006)

Please forgive my ignorance.  What do they look like?
The ones I make myself look pretty much like this only now I carve out a little curve at the top and bottom for the pen to rest in and I thrown away the material that has cracks in it.  I just didn't have a better photo.


----------



## Sawdustier (Nov 8, 2006)

I missed out on the first group buy for these, so if you decide to do it again I'd like 20 of them.


----------



## TBone (Nov 8, 2006)

I would be interested in a couple dozen


----------



## jtate (Nov 9, 2006)

Once again....

What do these acrylic pen stands look like?


----------



## blodal (Nov 9, 2006)

They look very similar to the one you have. They have a hole in the front panel for the nib, and a notch at top for the pen body.


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 9, 2006)

Go to group Purchase and look at the Thread marked "Acrylic Pen stand Group Buy #2" and you will find a picture of the stands
[8D]


----------



## Daniel (Nov 9, 2006)

Julia, Not ignoring your question. this is the first time I've seen it. i don't always get around here every day. but to answer your question. follow the directions above. or if this looks like it will be a go I'll post more complete info.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 9, 2006)

Daniel,

I would also take a couple dozen if this flies.[]


----------



## samuel07 (Nov 9, 2006)

I would take ten.


----------



## Jerryconn (Nov 9, 2006)

If this goes I would be interested in 10 to 20 
Thanks


----------



## jssmith3 (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Daniel, I would be interested in quite a few, can I get back to you with the number?

Janet


----------



## woodchuckd (Nov 10, 2006)

I'd like 24 please.  Whenever...[8D]


----------



## EasyGreasy (Nov 10, 2006)

10 or 12 for me. 

Thanks


----------



## keithz (Nov 10, 2006)

I would be interested in ten pen stands.


----------



## Rojo22 (Nov 10, 2006)

I ordered 250 of the stands almost 2 months ago, and all I ever hear from NILES is that they dont have any, and dont know when they will get any in....I hope you guys have better luck than I do of getting some shipped to you....


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 10, 2006)

I would take 20.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 12, 2006)

Just in case anyone missed it in my original post. Please take the post above very seriously. that was there comment to me as well. Delivery on  these is indefinite. that means a very very long wait at least. worse case you will all simply get your money back so I won't be collecting any until the last minute on these. I'll get everyone noted as far as there requests. but don't worry if you don't hear from me for a while about sending payment etc.


----------



## Rojo22 (Nov 15, 2006)

I received a message from Niles today that they still dont have these in stock, and that they would contact me again in 10 WEEKS to make sure that I still wanted them....Looks like a long wait.....


----------

